# Ever plugged the floor of a glass tank?



## Ben (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for suggestions on how to plug the drilled holes in the bottom of my 70G tall tank. I'm making a FOWLR for the little lady for Christmas, but I need to plug the holes originally drilled for a sump. No need to tell me about the benefits of a sump, I know them. 

I've read that with glass, I have to place a new piece in the floor, as if that's the only option. If it is, do I have to pull out the original? Can I just layer another piece over and silicone it in? How thick would it need to be?

Has anyone done this? I've read I could use bulkheads as well, again with lots of silicone. The holes are on the floor plate, so neatness isn't exactly necessary as the plugs will be covered with substrate. 

Tell me what you have done! Thanks!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

Ive converted a turtle tank into a fish tank and what i did was went to a local glass shop and had them cut me a piece and siliconed it in with a brace on the outside.

being that it in the floor i would get a piece cut to fill the hole and then put another piece of glass over the hole to hold the weight onto the main glass. i would not trust just the hole replacement to hold weight just make it water tight and then put a larger square piece on top that will hold the weight.

obviously i dont know for certain that would work but that would be what i would do.


----------



## boarder2k7 (May 13, 2011)

I'd get a piece of glass the same thickness as the bottom of the tank, in a size that overhangs the holes by about an inch, lay that on the bottom, and silicone it on. That should take care of everything. If you want after the silicone has cured, you could flip the tank and silicone around the holes in the bottom, bonding the plates then from the inside and outside.

Of course I would always recommend filling the tank and watching it for a couple days to make sure you have no drips before putting it into use 

-B


----------



## meBNme (Oct 7, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> Ive converted a turtle tank into a fish tank and what i did was went to a local glass shop and had them cut me a piece and siliconed it in with a brace on the outside.
> 
> being that it in the floor i would get a piece cut to fill the hole and then put another piece of glass over the hole to hold the weight onto the main glass. i would not trust just the hole replacement to hold weight just make it water tight and then put a larger square piece on top that will hold the weight.
> 
> obviously i dont know for certain that would work but that would be what i would do.


I agree with this.
If you are handy and have the tools, you might try a couple pieces of acrylic and cut it yourself. If the hole is 1 inch across, cut the plug 1 and 1/32 so you can sand or melt down the rough edges so the plug fits into the hole with a tighter fit. Then place your larger piece for strength over that.

Seal every millimeter of glass/acrylic to tank, surface with silicone, and then seal the edges with a good bead of silicone as well.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## JUNKBOAT (Dec 16, 2011)

I would thing this would be no big deal silicone and an overlapping piece of glass. You may want to buff the area down with a slightly abrasive compound first to get any crust deposit off first.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

iv plugged my 75 with bulkheads....was cheap and it took me like maybe 30 seconds lol tank has been up and running for 3 years no leaks...good luck hope this helps


----------

